# Exciter voltage



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

DC voltmeter that once lived on the control board of an industrial powerhouse.
This is about 8" diameter and 5" deep. The housing is copper plated cast iron.

Unfortunately time and damp location took a toll on this one.

The powerhouse was unique in having been updated around 1918 when the piston engine originally driving the generator was replaced by a steam turbine originally destined for a US Navy Destroyer that became surplus at the end of World War I. The unit remained in service into the 1960s.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice find, I collect stuff like that.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

A very nice collectors item.
Thanks for the pic.


----------

